# Need Help On Weight Issue



## Justin Thomas (Jan 2, 2006)

I am looking to buy the Outback 26RKS. We love the floorplan, but I am concerned about the weight with my TV. Spec list this model at 5355 lbs. I have 2005 GMC Z71 Crew Cab with tow package, 5.3L, with 3.42 rear end. Any comments concerning this will be appreciated.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Justin

Everything was sounding good until you got to the 3.42 rear end. If you are going to be towing in a flat part of the country, you may be ok. any mountains you may be wishing for a taller rear end.

Will


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I am thinking the same.

You should be OK otherwise, but that gearing is going to make hills seem like mountains, and mountains seem like vertical walls.

It will really make that engine work to get the weight pulled up the hills.

The weight specs are unreliable also, as many of us have found the listed weights to be way under the real weight.

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> The weight specs are unreliable also, as many of us have found the listed weights to be way under the real weight.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]71423[/snapback]​


It appears that Keystone has revised the Outback dry weight numbers for the 2006 models. Used to be that all the "options" packages (which you couldn't seem to buy an Outback without) were not included in published weights. Now, it appears that Keystone may be including "options". In other words, the new weight values may be accurate. Only way to know for sure is to get a trailer weighed.

Bill


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Justin Thomas,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and we hope you decide on buying the Outback.







Me and DW own a 26RKS and I can tell it is a great floorplan.







We love the rear kitchen. As for your TV I agree with the rest, my TV is a Silverado with a 3.73 rear end and I am debating on going to a 4.10 rear end. For towing the taller rear end the better.

Leon


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Justin,

I have a 2005 chevy crew cab 4x4 with the exact setup down to the 3.42, I pull an 06 29BHS with a curb weight of 5700 plus everuthing a family of 4 needs. My version has the tow haul mode for the tranny and this helps. I live in NY and tow mostly to NJ, the truck pulls the trailer fine between 65-70 will run in overdrive if road flat or down hill, runs about 2500rpm on most other parts of highway, on very steep incline and trying to keep up 65 truck will drop into second and push 4000 rpm during climb. I can offer the suggestion to keep unnecessary weight out of truck and trailer (such as fresh water) I started towing with the 50 gallons of fresh water and that 400lbs really burdens truck. If your truck is two wheel drive, I wouls swap the rear, if it is four wheel drive, it is not worth the extra expense depending on where your towing and how far. I do not tow more than 4 hours so far so I am OK. I use my truck as my daily driver, so I like the increased gas milage the 3.42 gives me. Towing at 65 I still get 10MPG on average.

Hope this helps


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

nynethead said:


> . . . the truck pulls the trailer fine between 65-70 will run in overdrive if road flat or down hill, runs about 2500rpm on most other parts of highway, on very steep incline and trying to keep up 65 truck will drop into second and push 4000 rpm during climb. [snapback]71439[/snapback]​


I'll ditto what NYN said. I don't have the same setup up, but it's similar. I''ve not had any problems and I've pulled some steep hills in NJ. I'm sure the test will come this summer when we go to the Adirondacks, but I'm sure we'll do fine.

Scott


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Justin Thomas,

Welcome to our site and Congratulations on your looking at the 26RKS. sunny I have the same one also and love it. I feel that your TV will do the job for you. Don't recall you saying were you are located or will mostly be towing. Some of the hills/mountains might give you some problems in certain parts of the country. BTW, unless you know for sure that you have a 3.42, a call to a GM dealer might surprise you. I didn't know what I had to begin with so I called a dealer and furnished my VIN and he indicated I had the 3.73. He also said that all GM with the HD tow package had the 3.73.







Good luck with the 26RKS.


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Justin Thomas,
> 
> Welcome to our site and Congratulations on your looking at the 26RKS. sunny I have the same one also and love it. I feel that your TV will do the job for you. Don't recall you saying were you are located or will mostly be towing. Some of the hills/mountains might give you some problems in certain parts of the country. BTW, unless you know for sure that you have a 3.42, a call to a GM dealer might surprise you. I didn't know what I had to begin with so I called a dealer and furnished my VIN and he indicated I had the 3.73. He also said that all GM with the HD tow package had the 3.73.
> 
> ...


I too have the 06 26rks, just bought it last month, so I have not towed it much, I have a 02 Dodge Dakota, 5.9 V8, 3.92 rear, so I don't think i'll have any problems. My first test will be next week, leaving sunny NJ for Sunnier Fl. for about 6or 8 wks. I'll let you all know how the Dakota did. good luck and welcome.

rabbit25 action


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Justin,
The link below should help you determine what rearend gear you have. I believe you"ll find your code in the G category. The service parts label is in the glove box. Others may chime in with an easier way of finding out, this is what I used to determine what the ratio was when I bought my current truck. Good Luck.GM final drive codes


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Justin, PM Fire44 and he can get any specs on your vehicle. Just give him the VIN.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to our group and good luck with your decision.



> He also said that all GM with the HD tow package had the 3.73


Our yukon has the HD tow package and came with the 3.42 rear, so I don't know what the deal is there. We switched to a 3.73 and it made a pretty substantial difference.

Mike


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I just pulled our 26RKS home with our 2005 F150 4.6L and had no problems at all. I hope you'll experience the same. Good luck.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Justin!* action

I will agree with the others that your rear end gearing is suspect at best. You are doing the right thing however, asking these questions before you buy the trailer. And don't listen to the dealer... he will tell you you could tow the space shuttle with your neighbors Yugo if he thinks it will close the deal!

Happy shopping, and remember we are here for you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

If that's the rear end you have you probably won't be satisfied with the towing. You'll be surprised how much stuff you'll add to that dry weight. I gave up and went with the diesel. Anything over 5,000 just isn't easy with a gasser unless you stay on flat land and figure on going slower. If you end up with too much truck that can be a bad thing too.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Will it work? Yes

Will you wish for a Duramax? I do


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

Justin Thomas said:


> I am looking to buy the Outback 26RKS. We love the floorplan, but I am concerned about the weight with my TV. Spec list this model at 5355 lbs. I have 2005 GMC Z71 Crew Cab with tow package, 5.3L, with 3.42 rear end. Any comments concerning this will be appreciated.
> [snapback]71421[/snapback]​


Justin,
As I mentioned on my eailer post I too have the 2006 26rks, Since i'm going to leave for Fl next week, I thought I'd get my TV and TT weighed. This morning I went to the TSA truck stop near my home. They would not let me un hook the trailer on the scale so I had to do two weights. The TT & TV together and then go and unhook the TT and weigh the TT by itself. After subtracting the gross of the TT & TV combo from just the TT, the trailer weighs out at 5500 lbs. That is about 2/3 loaded with the things i'm going to take. (no water in tanks, full propane bottles) hope this helps.
rabbit25 
(Pete_)


----------

